

Blind patient reads words stimulated directly onto the retina - rpm4321
http://www.kurzweilai.net/blind-patient-reads-words-stimulated-directly-onto-the-retina

======
peteretep
Going blind is a huge fear of mine - the sooner we have mechanical replacement
eyes the better...

~~~
arvidj
Weirdly enough, I fear losing my hands more. Even thought it is far less
likely.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Getting bad RSI is effectively loosing your hands... Could be just as likely,
though not necessarily as temporary.

------
trackBall
Thank you for this. My brother has RP. I am contacting this company now.

Thank you. =)

